# Aluminum Litter Pan



## brittmarie24 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey there, just got my new baby yesterday morning and so far so good, except a little timid. I kept him in the container the breeder had given me and didn't want to do anything too new too quickly. 

This afternoon I put in an aluminum litter box in with him. It is a baking foil thing like you'd bake turkey or something. I cut it in half and placed it against the wall with the wheel. He didn't really notice it at first but then I saw him licking around the edges and he started anointing. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but has anyone ever had any issues with aluminum pans as litterboxes? 

Thanks!


----------



## Heggielover (Jan 2, 2017)

It is probably just because it is new to him! Give it a few days and he should figure out what it's really for and how to use it!


----------



## Cestrada1984 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd also make sure the edges aren't sharp,so he doesn't get a foot or tongue cut while using/exploring.


----------

